
Prime Numbers, Factorization, Their Role in Encryption and Linux Factor Command - dragondax
https://www.putorius.net/factor-prime-numbers-encryption.html
======
ColinWright
It's worth being a little careful of some of the utilities available in Linux
_(et al)_. For example:

    
    
        $ primes 1154487209300 | head -1
    
        > 1154487209303
    
        $ factor 1154487209303
    
        > 1154487209303: 89669 12874987
    

In fact, this command is interesting:

    
    
        $ factor $( primes 1154487209300 | head -n 200 ) \
            | grep " .* " \
            | head -n 30
    

YMMV, some care required.

